# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  İskitler (Sakalar)

## ceyda

İSKİTLER'in TÜRK olduğunun en eski delili HOMEROS'un İLYADA'sıdır!..

13. Bölüm'de Zeus TROYA Savaşı'nı seyrederken daha ötelere "AT SÜTÜ İÇENLERİN ÜLKESİ"ne bakar!..İlyada'nın Fransızca çevirisini yapan R. Flaceliere, "Notlar" bölümünde "At sütü içenler"i İSKİT kabileleri olarak açıklar!..

Tıp ilminin kurucusu HİPOKRAT ta havanın ve iklimin insan sağlığı üzerindeki etkisini anlatırken İSKİTLER'den uzun uzun bahseder... Ancak Batılı tarihçiler bu konular geldiğinde HİPOKRAT'tan da, HOMEROS'tan da, söz etmemeye özen gösterirler.

Bizanslı ZEMARKOS imparatoruna, TÜRK hakanının ORHON alfabesiyle yazılı mektubunu sunarken şöyle der:

"Bugün TÜRK adını verdiğimiz millete eskiden İSKİT denirdi. Bu mektup ta İSKİT harfleri ile yazılmıştır. " ( 28 )

İSKİT sanatı tıpatıp ETRÜSK sanatına benzer. HUNLAR'ın sanatı ise İSKİTLER'in devamıdır. İSKİTLER, HERODOT'a göre M.Ö. 600'lerde Anadolu'yu fethetmiş, ve 28 yıl yönetmişlerdi.

ADİLE AYDA, Vatikan Kütüphanesi'nde rastladığı 1553 yılında yazılmış bir kitaptan söz eder... Kitabın adı "Magni Tamerlanis, Scythorum ImperatorisVita"dır... Yani, İSKİTLER'İN İMPARATORU TİMURLENK'İN HAYATI!..

Bilindiği gibi TİMUR, TÜRKÇE yazan, TÜRKÇE konuşan bir ORTA ASYA TÜRKÜidi. Kanunnamesinin adı da "TÜZÜK"tür.

Burada belirtmek gerekir ki, nasıl BULGARLAR hıristiyan olduktan sonra Slavlaşmış bir TÜRK BOYU ise, aynı şekilde UKRAYNALILAR da Ortodoks dinini kabul ettikten sonra Slavlaşmış İSKİTLER'dir. Her ikisinin de Ruslar'la alakası yoktur.

Zaten İSKİT, ÇİT, SAKA, SARMAT, MESAGET, MESKET hep aynı soydur.Boylara verilen ve zamanla değişen adları gösterir. Bilindiği gibi MESKETLER şimdi AHISKA TÜRKLERİ olarak anılıyorlar.

Fransızlar İSKİT kelimesini SCYTHES yazar, SİT okurlar... Almanlar SKYTHE yazar, SKÜT okurlar... Biz herhalde kelimeyi yine Araplardan SKİT olarakalıp, başına "İ" harfi getirmişiz, İSKİT olmuş... Tıpkı İSTASYON gibi...

Halbuki kelimenin en eski haline Herodot'ta Yunanca olarak görüyoruz: SKÜTHAİ...

Heredot İskitlerin bir kısmına da SAKAİ diyor. Bunu Fransızlar SACES yazar, SAS okurlar... Nihayet kitabının bir yerinde Herodot şöyle der:

"Ve hepsinin birden adı SOKOLOT'tur. Halbuki Hellenler onları SKUTHAİ diye adlandırır."

Yunanca'da "Ü" harfi olmadığı için kelimenin aslının çoğul hali almış SUKU olduğu kolayca görülür.

Böylece şimdi İSKİT dediğimiz TÜRKLER'in aslında SAKA, SOKO, SUKU diyebilinen TÜRKLER olduğu anlaşılır. Yani İSKİT kelimesi galattır. Yunanca bozulmuş halidir.

İşin enteresan tarafı Ruslara uyarak bizim YAKUT dediğimiz Sibirya Türkleri de, kendilerine SOKO derler!...

Bitmedi... Ünlü Alman Sinologu Wolfram Eberhard şöyle demektedir:

"Çin'in ilk sülalesi olan SHANG Sülalesi dönemindeki kültürde bazı şeyler henüz eksikti. Bu eksikler CHOU Sülalesi zamanında tamamlandı."

"CHOULAR batıda Shensi bölgesinin orta kısmında küçük bir devlet kurmuşlardı. M.Ö.11. yüzyılın başında belki de TÜRK kavimlerin baskısı ile CHOULAR Doğu Shensi'ye itildiler."

"Anlaşılıyor ki, CHOU SÜLALESİ DE BAŞINDAN BERİ BİR TÜRK SÜLALESİ İDİ."

"M.Ö. 1050 yılında CHOULAR'ın SAVAŞÇI KRAL lakabı taşıyan başbuğu WU-WANG, doğuya yöneldi. Shang hükümdarını yakalayıp öldürdü. Böylece CHOU Sülalesi kuruldu."

"Fatihler Çin'in aile hayatına kendi toplumlarında uyguladıkları baba egemenliğini, ve GÖK DİNİ'ni getirdiler. BU DİN TÜRK KABİLELERİNİN DİNİ İLE PEK YAKIN AKRABA İDİ."(29)

Görüldüğü gibi Çin'i bir devlet haline getiren, Çin medeniyetinin temelini atan bir TÜRK boyu olan CHOULAR'dır!..

Ancak Alman bilginin CHOU dediği TÜRKLER'in, Yunanlıların SKU dediği ve bölgede hala varlığını YAKUT olarak sürdürürken kendine SOKO diyen SAKALAR olduğu aşikar değilmi?..

YAKUTLAR ve CUVAŞLAR, diğer TÜRK boyları ile ilgisi kesilmiş, İSLAMİYET ile tanışmamış, ücra köşelerde kalmış TÜRK boylarıdır. Dilleri en eski TÜRKÇE'nin izlerini taşır. PELASG, TYRRHEN, ETRÜSK ve İSKİT halkının TÜRK olduğunu göstermek için dilleri ile YAKUTÇA ve ÇUVAŞÇA'yı karşılaştırmak yeterli olacaktır. Bu tip çalışmalar yapılmış ancak yeterli seviyeye ulaşmamıştır.

Batılılar İSKİTLER'in sadece bir bölümüne SAKA der. Eski Yunanlılar ise Karadeniz'de ve Orta Doğu'da yaşıyanlara da İSKİT derlerdi. (30)

Batılı tarihçilerin bir kısmı kasıtlı olarak İSKİTLER'i İranlı yapmaya çalışırken; İranlılar, "SAKALAR bizden değildir, onlar TURANLI'dır," diyerek karşı çıkarlar.

Zaten İran-Turan mücadelesi Fars edebiyatının mühim bir bölümünü oluşturur... Özellikle de İSKİT hükümdarı AFRASYAB ile olan mücadeleleri çok işlenmiştir, Zerdüştlerin kutsal kitabı AVESTA'ya dahi geçmiştir.

Hammer, kendi adıyla anılan Tarih kitabının 1. cildinde "Herodot'un İSKİTLERİN ATASI olarak gösterdiği TARGİT (TARGİTOUS, şimdiki TURGUT) kelimesinin TÜRK kelimesi ile ilgili olduğu"nu söyler:

"Hakim İSKİT unsurlardan TORLAR'a (TAUR-TUR) nisbetle, İSKİTLER'in vatanı KIRIM'a TORİK (TAURİQUİE) denilmişti." Yani şimdiki TÜRKİYE!...

Yunanlılar tarihlerin şafağında İskitler ile çetin savaşlar yapmışlardır... Efsaneye dönüşmüş bu savaşlarda bazen CENTAURELAR bazen de AMAZONLAR ile çarpışmışlardır.

Bilindiği gibi CENTAURE'lar "insan başlı at vücutlu" varlıklardır... Efsanede böyle geçen şey, aslında AT ÜSTÜNDEKİ İSKİT SAVAŞÇILARI idi!..Benzer bir değerlendirme, hayatlarında hiç at görmemiş Amerika yerlilerince istilacı İSPANYOL SÜVARİLERİ için yapılmıştı. Aztekler Cortez'in savaşçılarını atlarına bitişik çelik vücutlu yenilmez varlıklar olarak algılamışlardı.

AMAZONLAR ise İSKİT soyundan KADIN SAVAŞÇILAR idi. (31) Batılı tarihçiler, Persepolis'teki kabartma heykellerde bulunan İSKİTLER'in başlarına giydiği şeyi tarif ederken, Rusça sandıkları bir kelime kullanırlar: BASHLYK!...BU KELİMENİN OKUNUŞU DA, ASLI DA TÜRKÇE'DİR: "BAŞLIK"!..

Batılı tarihçiler İSKİTLER hakkında şu fikirleri belirtirler:

MÜLLENHOF'a göre İranlı'dırlar.

NEUMANN'a göre Moğol'durlar.

SAMOKSASOF'a göre Slav'dırlar.

FİESEL'e göre Germen'dirler.

GEZA NAGY'e göre TÜRK'türler.

Yukarda belirttiğimiz hususlar göz önünde tutulursa, en doğru olanın sonuncusu olduğu anlaşılır.

(28) - Edounard Chavannes, Documents sur les Tou-kiue Occidentaux, Paris, sf.235,240,237,238
(29) - Wolfram Eberhard, Geschicvhte Chinas, Stuttgart, 1971, sf. 28,31, 32,34
(30) - Mikhail Gryaznov, Siberie Du Sud, Gereve, 1969
(31) - Guy Cadogan Rothery, The Amazons in Antiquity, London, 1910, sf. 9
(32) - H.H.Scullard, Etruscan Cities and Rome, London, 1967, sf.34

----------


## ceyda

İskitler ve İnkâr Edilen Bir Realite

İranî mi, Turanî mi oldukları sürekli tartışılan ve bu tartışmaya dair verilerin de, ''Turanî'' oldukları yönünde olmasına rağmen haklarındaki tartışma bir türlü bitmeyen(bu tartışmayı bitirmeyen taraf, İskitlerin ''İranî'' olduklarını iddia edenler) İskitlerin, Ön-Türk bir topluluk oldukları gerçeği, bazı çevreler tarafından gizlenir durur.
Hatta İskit-Saka ve hatta Hun yani Andronovo Kültürü'nün Ardılı Kurgan Kültürü İşaretleyicisi R1a DNA markeri dahi, bu gruplar tarafından ve gayet zorlama bir biçimde ''Proto-Hint-Avrupa'' İşaretleyicisi ve hatta ''Slav'' Geni ilan edilir.

Bu nedenle bu yazımı; Proto-Türk olduklarını, kafası ''birazcık'' çalışan herkesin anlayabileceği ve saplantılarından arınmış bilim insanlarının fısıltı halinde olsa da dillendirmeye başladığı İskitlerin soyuna ve/veya soyu tartışmalarına ayıracağım zira İskitlerin bir torunu Türklerin atalarını, Çingiz'in bölgedeki klanları birleştirmeden esamisi okunmayan Moğol, diğer torunu Macarların atalarını da Finli ilân edenlere ve 1800'lerden kalan ve bilimsel addedilemeyecek derecede yanlı ve dahi önyargılı iddiaları körün, değneğini bellediği gibi belleyenlere inanan(haydi inanmaya meyilli diyelim) çok sayıda Türk, ne yazık ki var!

Batı'nın, Hint-Avrupa Dili konuştukları ve İranî bir topluluk oldukları konusunda keçi tarzı ve ''yersiz'' ve dahi ''dayanaksız'' bir inada sahip olduğu Ön-Türk İskitler veya Sakalar; M.Ö. 7. yüzyılda Avrupa ile Asya'nın Batı Kesimi'nde ve Tanrı Dağları-Fergana Vadisi arasındaki bölgede yaşamışlardır ve M.Ö. 645-617 yılları arasında, Suriye'ye ve hatta Filistin'e değin ilerlemişlerdir.

*

Haklarındaki bilgilerin çoğunu ne yazık ki Yunan Kaynakları'ndan aldığımız İskitler; Herodot'un Tarih adlı eserinde, Asya'dan gelen ve Massagetlerin baskısıyla Batı'ya göç etmek durumunda kalan, mâden işlemede ve savaş sanatında son derece usta bir kavimdir.**



***

İskitler için Fars Kaynakları, kuvvetli erkek ve göçer anlamına gelen Saka kelimesini, Yunan Kaynakları da yine göçer anlamında Scith, Çinliler Sai ve Sai-wang imlâsını kullanmışlardır. Kazak araştırıcı E. Baybatşa, Neolitik/Cilalı Taş dönemi sonlarından başlayarak Kazak bozkırlarında yaşayan halk için ''Saka'' adının kullanıldığını ifade etmektedir.****

Avrupa'yla ve özellikle Anadolu'yla tanışmamızı Osmanlı'yla başlatmaya(sanki Türk; ok atmayı, kılıç kuşanmayı, at binmeyi, kargı sançmayı, yurtlar fethetmeyi... Osmanlı'yla öğrendi) ''pek meraklı'' ve dünyanın ''tartışmasız'' en tutucu ve şoven topluluğu Kıta Avrupalılarının, İskitlerin ''İranî'' oldukları yönündeki bu iddialarını çürütmeye, Avrupalı'nın, eserine ''kutsal kitap'' muâmelesi yaptığı Heredot'un; İskitlerin Asya'dan(hatta Asya Merkez'den) geldiklerini ve Perslere kesinlikle benzemediklerini belirttiği argümanlarını dahi göstermek yeter(aslında yetmez zira Avrupalı'daki inat ve hem de körü körüne inat, hiçbir toplulukta bulunmasa gerektir).

İskitler'de; Türklerle özdeşleşmiş kan kardeşliği mefhumunun varlığından ve Perslerin, tarihleri boyunca karşılaşmaktan en fazla ürktükleri kavmin İskitler olduğundan, İskitlerin Türkçe adlar taşıyan kağanlarından, ''Kurgan'' adı verilen ve ''Türk'e dair'' bir öge olduğu apaçık belli mezarlarından, Issık Kurganı'ndaki ''Runik'' Türkçe yazılarından, dini inançlarındaki ve ritüellerindeki ''Türk'' izlerinden ve bir bütün olarak ''yaşam tarzlarından'' ve daha çok sayıdaki ögeden bahsetmiyorum bile.

İskitlerin, Kimmerlerle veya Hunlarla savaşmaları(veya bu yöndeki iddia-lar) da önemli değildir zira Türk; zaten en çok Türk'le savaşmıştır, en büyük zararı Türk'e vermiştir ve en büyük zararı da yine Türk'ten görmüştür.

Kaldı ki; bizzat ''Batı'' menşeili bazı kaynaklar dahi, Batı'nın bu yanlı tavrının ürünü yanlı iddialarını çöpe atmaktadır:

İskitlerin Eski Çağ'da, tarih sahnesinden çekilmelerine rağmen Orta Çağ Doğu ve Batı Roma kaynakları, Müslüman Türk boylarını kendi özel isimleriyle anarken Hunları ve daha sonra Müslüman olmamış Türk boylarını ''İskit'' olarak nitelemişlerdir.*****

Tabi işin bir de, Avrupalı'nın beyinlerde oluşturmaya çalıştığı savaşmaktan başka bir şey bilmeyen, medeniyet yoksunu Türk imajının sarsılmaması amacı da vardır zira İskitler, sadece ''ok atmada'' değil; mezarlarından da anlaşılacağı üzere ''dini inançlarda'', mâden işlemede, giyim-kuşamda, beslenme alışkanlıklarında ve belki de en önemlisi ''ticarette''; Dönemin Avrupasından fersah fersah ileridedirler ve bu da, Avrupalı'nın söylemeyi çok sevdiği ve söyletmeye çok çalıştığı Barbar Türk imajına vurulacak ciddi bir darbedir.

******



*******

Dilerseniz, Değerli Hocam Sayın Umay Günay'ın Eseri başta olmak üzere bazı kaynaklara ''yüzeysel'' de olsa bir göz atalım.

Anadolu ve Ön Asya'da Pers hâkimiyeti Kirus'un oğlu Kambiz'in yerine geçen I. Darius'la hem doğuya hem batıya seferlere devam etmiştir. İlk seferini M.Ö. 518-517 yıllarında Orta Asya Sakalarına karşı yapmış ve Sakaları yenmiştir. I. Darius askerlerine Saka kıyafetleri giydirerek onları yanıltmış ve bir bölümünü yenilgiye uğratmıştır. Bu olay, Türk destanlarından Alp Er Tunda Destanı'nı hatırlatmaktadır. Çünkü destanda Alp Er Tunga'ya tuzak kurulduğu ve yanıltılarak öldürüldüğü anlatılmaktadır. Alp Er Tunga'nın İranlılar ile uzun savaşlar yapmış Turan/Saka hükümdarı olduğu kabul edilmektedir.********

İskit tarihi ve kültürü ile ilgili yazılı kaynaklar ve arkeolojik bulgular, ilk yurtlarının Türk coğrafyası olduğunu göstermektedir.********

Çivi yazılı metinlerin Köktürk runik yazısının prototipi olduğu çalışmalarla tespit edilmiştir. Özellikle Esik/Isık/Isıg Kurganı'ndan çıkan yazıtların Köktürk yazıtlarının prototipi olduğu kabul edilmektedir.********

İskitlerin/Sakaların tespit edilen gelenek ve görenekleri, ölü gömme âdetleri, at kurban etmeleri başlangıçtan beri süregelen Türk kültürü ile aynıdır.********

Heredot'un İskitlerin/Sakaların dini ile ilgili verdiği bilgilere ve Grek imlasına göre ''Pappaeus'', Gök Tanrısı; ''Apia'', Yer Tanrısı, ve ''Tâbiti'', ev ve aile tanrısıdır. İlk Türklerden Müslümanlığın kabülüne kadar olan bütün dönemlerde kaynaklar Türk inanışlarında temel iki kavram Gök Tanrısı/Tengri, Yer-Su Tanrısı/Yer-Sub Tengri'dir. Bu iki tanrının yanında Türklerde ''Umay'' adı ile anılan yuvanın, çocukların ve hamile kadınların koruyucusu olan bir Tanrıça bulunmaktadır. İskitlerin/Sakaların ''Tâbiti'' adını verdikleri Tanrıça, fonksiyon itibariyle Umay'a eş görünmektedir.********

İskitlerin/Sakaların, inandıkları kutsal değerler, kendilerinden önceki ve sonraki Türk boylarıyla aynilik göstermektedir.********

İskitlerin büyük çoğunluğu ve özellikle yönetici tabakanın Türk olduğunu gösteren dikkat çekici deliller toplanmıştır.********

Bugün, Sovyetler döneminde ''Yakut'' olarak isimlendirilen Türklerin kendilerini ''Saha/Saka'' olarak adlandırmaları da bu sürekliliği göstermesi açısından dikkat çekicidir.********

Hipokrat, İskitlerin/Sakaların göçer kabilelerden oluştuğunu, soğuktan korunmak üzere keçe ile kaplı dört veya altı tekerlekli öküzlerin çektiği arabalarda yaşadıklarını, pişmiş et yediklerini ve kısrak sütü içtiklerini, sütten kurut yaptıklarını bildirmektedir...
... Bu çadırlar tarihi dönemlerden itibaren Türklerin yarattığı özel bir barınak olarak kaynaklara geçmiştir.********

Gene Heredot'un verdiği bilgilere göre İskitler/Sakalar, domuz dışında başta at olmak üzere bütün hayvanları kurban olarak kesmekte ve yemektedirler.********

Söğüt ağacından koparılan dallarla fal bakma, su kaynağı bulmak geleneği İskitlerden/Sakalardan itibaren günümüze kadar bütün Türk gruplarında uygulanan bir gaip bilicilik tarzıdır.********

Herodot, İskitlerin/Sakaların, and içme törenlerinde şaraba kanlarını karıştırarak içtiklerini aktarmaktadır. İki kişinin kanlarını karıştırarak andlaşma yapması geleneği de bütün tarihi dönem ve bütün Türk gruplarında günümüze kadar uygulanmıştır. Kan kardeşliği kavramı da bu inanca bağlı olarak günümüze taşınmıştır.********

Herodot, İskitlerin/Sakaların hükümdaları öldüğünde dörtgen şeklinde çok büyük bir mezar kazdıklarını, yas tutanların kulaklarını kestiklerini, başlarının çevresindeki saçları kazıdıklarını, yas törenlerinde yüzlerini ve kollarını kanattıklarını anlatmaktadır. Benzeri yas törenlerinin İslamiyet'in kabulünden sonra da uzun süre devam ettiğini kaynaklardan izleyebiliyoruz.********

İskitler/Sakalar, değer verdikler ölülerini mumyalamışlardır. Osmanlı dönemi de dahil olmak üzere bu âdet İslamiyet'e rağmen devam etmiştir. Anadolu Selçuklu hükümdarlarından II. Kılıç Arslan, I. Keyhüsrev, II. Süleyman Şah, III. Kılıç Arslan'ın mumyalandığı bilinmektedir. Fatih Sultan Mehmed'in de mumyalandığına dair bilgiler bulunmaktadır.********

İskitler/Sakalar ölülerini gömdükten sonra üzerine çok miktarda toprak atarlardı. En çok toprak atma konusunda birbirleriyle yarıştıklarından çok yüksek mezarlar oluşmuştur...
... Bu kurganlar iki katlıdır; alt kat defin yeri, üst kısmı çadır benzeri kubbe ile örtülmüştür. Anadolu'da pek çok örneği ulunan Selçuklu kümbetleri bu kurganların devamıdır...
...Bu mezar alanları atı-göçer Türk kavimlerinin en kutsal alanlarıdır. Türkler İslamiyet'ten sonra da bu geleneklerini devam etmişlerdir. Orta Asya'da ve Anadolu'da, Osmanlı öncesi Türk sanatının en dikkat çekici örnekleri anıt-mezar/kurgan ve kümbetlerdir.********

İskitlerinSakaların özel at terbiyesi yöntemleri geliştirdikleri, bozkır sanatını temsil eden eserler üzerinde görülmektedir. Atların yakalanması, gem vurulması, eyerlenmesi ve terbiye edilişleri tasvir edilerek resmedilmiştir.********

İskit/Saka çocuklarına çok küçük yaşta yay kullanma ve ok atma öğretilmiştir...
... Ok uçları kamış, ahşap, demir ve tunçtan yapılmıştır. Yaylar ise doğu ve Asya tipi denilen tarzda olmakla beraber... ... Malzeme olarak ahşap, kemik, boynuz, sinir ve tutkal kullanılmıştır.
... Yay germe, eski Türk tâbiri ile ''yay kurma'' hüner işi olarak kabul edilmiştir.********

Mızrak ve cirit de hem savaş hem spor aleti olarak kullanılmıştır.********

Bütün antik kaynaklar İskitlerin/Sakaların savaşçı ve güçlü bir kavim olduklarını ve at üstünde silâh atan ilk kavim olduklarını vurgulâmaktadırlar.********

Savaş düzenlerinde orta ana birimin yanında yer alan ''yan kanatlar'' Han, oğulları ve beyler tarafından yönetilmiştir.
Düşmana aniden saldırıp hızla geri çekilerek, düşmana kaçtıkları izlenimini vermişlerdir. Onların kaçtığına inanan düşman güçlerini uçsuz bucaksız bozkırlarda peşlerinden koşturarak yorgun düşürmüşler ve yardımcı güçlerle irtibatlarının kesilmesini sağlamışlardır...
... Yan yana hilâl şeklinde açılan yan kollar, kanatlarla çevirme hareketine girişerek, çembere aldıkları düşman güçlerini bir anda imha etmişlerdir. Bu savaş taktiği bütün Türk boylarında ve devletlerinde binlerce yıl hiç hatasız uygulanmıştır... ... Hunlar, Köktürkler, Oğuzlar, Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar tarafından da sürdürülen bu savaş taktikleri...********

Türk kültürünün başlangıcı kabul edilen Anav Kültürü'ndeki hayvan üslûplu örneklerin devamlılığını İskit/Saka ve Hun döneminde belirgin bir şekilde izleyebilmekteyiz.*********

Fiziki, kültürel ve dilbilimsel antropolojiye ve arkeolojiye ve halkbilimine dair verilerin üzerinde yeterince durduk ve çok değerli hocalarımızın kaynaklarına yeterince baktık, ki konuya dair daha derin ve doyurucu bilgi isteyenlerin bu taleplerine, buradaki birkaç sayfayla yanıt vermek de mümkün değil.
Bu bulgular ışığında hareket eden ve akademisyen/bilim insanı kimliğini, ''milliyetinin'' ve/veya ''önyargılarının'' önünde tutabilen herkesin görebileceği üzere İskitlerin ''İranî'' bir kavim olmaları veya ''Proto-Türk'' olmamaları mümkün değildir!

Tutuculukta ve belki de en önemlisi ''Türkofobide'' sınır tanımayan Avrupa'nın bu konudaki tahrifâtını anlarım ama Türk oğlu Türklerin, Ön-Türk oldukları ''bağıran'' İskitleri, ''Hint-Avrupa'' Dili konuşan ve Fars Kültürü'nü yaşayan ''İranî'' bir kavim kabul etmesinin adı, en hafif tabirle ayıptır.

''İlk'' olması hasebiyle ''özel'' bu sayımızda, İskiterin Soyu'na ve Kültürü'ne kısaca değindik ve dergimize ad olarak verdiğimiz ''Kurgan'ı'', biraz olsun araladık. Sıra, Kurgan'da hapsolan ve ''hâlâ'' yaşayan ruhu serbest bırakmaya geldi.
Kök fetişisti birisi olarak, step barbarı köklerime ve kültürüme hep taptım ve bir ''bozkır barbarı'' olarak pek çok şeyi ''belki'' kabullenebilirim fakat geçmişimin/kültürümün sahiplenilmesini/sahiplenilmeye çalışılmasını tolere edemem ve bunu edeni de sevmem!
Dergimize ad olarak ''Kurgan'ı'' da zaten bu nedenle seçtim.

Eğer ölmezsek veya çok çok özel bir durumu yaşamazsak, gelecek ay da İskitlerin; kendilerinin çağdaşları Grekleri ve Trakları hayran bırakan, ''at üzerinde dört nala giderken'' ve ''geriye doğru dönerek'' attıkları oklara, ''hedef şaşmayan'' okçularına ve ''okçu kızlarına'' değiniriz.

Tanrı Türk'ü Korusun!

*Kaynaklar:*

* İskit Yurdu(http://www.sosyaldersleri.com'dan).
** Herodotus 4.11 trans. G. Rawlinson.
*** Kuzey Afganistan'da(Tillia Tepe) bulunan bir han tâcı.
**** Doç. Dr. Muhammet B. Aşan, ''Yesi ve Çevresinde Sakalar'', a.e. s. 628-630.
***** Prof. Dr. Taner Tarhan, ''Ön Asya'da İlk Türkler Kimmerler ve İskitler'' a.e. s. 597-610.
****** Kazakistan'ın Issık Bölgesi'nde, Kazak Türkü Arkeoloji Profesörü Kemal Akişef tarafından insanlığa armağan edilen Esik Kurganı.
******* Altay'ın, ''Altın Dağları'' Bölgesi'nde bulunan, Arkeolog Sergei Ivanovich Rudenko tarafından keşfedilen ve UNESCO Dünya Mirası Bölgelerinden ilân edilen Pazırık Kurganı'nda ele geçirilen Pazırık Halısı.
******** Prof. Dr. Umay Tükeş-Günay, Türklerin Tarihi, -Geçmişten Geleceğe- a.e. s. 61-73.
********* Prof. Dr. Abdulhaluk M. Çay - Doç. Dr. İlhami Durmuş, ''İskitler'', Türkler C. 1 s. 575-596.

----------


## ceyda

İskitler Üzerine...

Soylarına dair tartışmalara, bizzat öz kültürlerinden delillerle, ilk sayımızda giriş yaptığımız İskitlerin Kültürü’nü irdelemeye, dilerseniz devam edelim…



Ön-Türk bir topluluk oldukları bağıran İskitlerin; yaşam tarzları, hayata bakışları ve onu yorumlayışları, dilleri, giyim kuşamları, yeme içme alışkanlıkları, dini inançları ve ritüelleri ve bir bütün olarak kültürleri üzerinde bu denli durmak durumunda keşke kalmasaydık lâkin Greklerin ve Perslerin dahi Türk addettiği İskitleri, ‘’Fars’’ diye çağırmak, Türk = Moğol yanlış önermesinden(ki bu saçmalığın etno-kültürel sözde dayanakları dahi, İskitlerin, Hint-Avrupa Toplulukları’na yamanmasından geçer) bile desteksiz ve dahi can sıkıcı olsa gerek.

Eski Türk ‘’Şu’’ rivayetine göre ilk Aryanî istilâsı ve baskısı sonunda doğuya çekilmiş olan Türk kabilelerinin az sonra geri dönüp gelen hükümdar ‘’Şu’’ nun (yani bu isimdeki sülâlenin) idaresinde Çu havzasında eski hâkimiyetlerini yeniden kurmuşlardır. Her halde M. ö. 8 inci asırda merkezi Ortatiyanşan’da olan büyük bir Saka devleti mevcuttu. Siyasî teşekkül ismi olarak ‘’Şu’’ ismi yerini ‘’Saka’’ ya bırakmış görünüyor. Bu iki isim büyük hâkim milletin iki şubesinin ismi olabilir. Çünkü Türklerde bunu andıran mith’ler de vardır. *

‘’Birileri’’, İskitler için ‘’Proto-Aryan’’ mı demişti(ve hatta diyor mu)?!

Söz konusu istilâyı vücuda getiren kavimlerin Aryanîlikleri’ne diyecek bir sözüm yok ama kalkıp İskitleri ‘’de’’ bu toplulukların potasında eritmek ve hatta onlardan saymak için, insanın ‘’ciddi anlamda’’ mankafa ve eğer böyle değilse, ‘’art niyetli’’ olması şart olsa gerek zira bahsolunan şu ‘’pek meşhur’’ Aryan İstilâsı, İskitlerin yani Kurgan Kültürü’nün(ve hatta bunun öncelleri Andronovo, Tagar-Taştık, Kelteminar… Kültürleri’nin) tarih sahnesine çıkışından çok sonradır.

Sakalar devrinin başlangıcı ‘’tarih öncesi’’nden ‘’ön tarih’’ devrine geçişi arzeder; sonrakisi artık tarihtir. *

Evet!
Hatta ‘’ancak bu perspektifle bakarsak’’, bir tarihimiz olduğunu iddia etme hakkımız olur.
Ha Türk; Göktürk İmparatorluğu Devrinde ve Asya’nın Bir Bölümü’ne, Tanrı tarafından paraşütle atıldı gibi gayet aptalca bir teziniz varsa, ona da saygı duyarım ama saygı duyduğum; bu aptalca düşünce değildir; insanların, aptalca ‘’da’’ düşünebileceği gerçeğidir.

Gerçi Ariteas buralarda muhtelif kavimler yaşadığından bahsederken aralarında bir siyasî birlik olduğunu anlatmamıştır. Buna rağmen ben bu Saka devletinin Çin sınırlarından Tuna’ya kadar uzanan, fakat parçaları arasında bağlantıları gevşek bir teşekkül olduğunu zannediyorum. *

R1a…
Türk Dünyası’nda özellikle bir dönem yoğun şekilde yaşanan Moğolizasyon neticesinde, artık Çin Sınırları’ndan başlamıyor belki Proto-Türk İşaretleyicilerin yaygınlığı(haydi ‘’baskınlığı’’ diyelim) lâkin bugün Kazakistan’dan Macaristan’a değin, neredeyse bütün coğrafyalardaki ‘’baskın’’ işaretleyicinin, Ukrayna üzerinden Avrupa’ya giren ve Orta Avrupa’ya kadar giden Andronovo Kültürü İşaretleyicisi(R1a’ya Slav Geni diyenlerin, annelerinin ellerinden öpüyorum) R1a olmasından dahi, bu düşüncenin doğru(veya en azından desteksiz hiç de değil) olduğu belli.

Bu milletin bir kolu, tıpkı Hunlar, Göktürkler ve Mogollar zamanında olduğu gibi, Doğuavrupa’yı istilâ etti. Yunan müellifleri Sakaları, daha başka bir çok kavimleri ihtiva eden ‘’Skit’’ camiasının en kudretli zümresi biliyorlar; bununla beraber Saka ismi ile Ortaasya’da hâkim milleti ve onların Önasya’ya, şimdiki Azerbaycan’a geçen kısmını tesmiye ediyorlar, Doğuavrupa’dakilerini ise sadece ‘’Skit’’ ismiyle anıyorlar. *

Uçsuz bucaksız bozkırda yaşayıp ve hatta burada, bu denli büyük bir hâkimiyet kurup, bünyesinde ‘’başka’’ topluluklar ‘’da’’ barındırmamak, pek tabi ki mümkün değil fakat bu; İskitlerin ‘’Yönetici Kademesi’nin’’ tamamının Türk olduğu, bozkırın ‘’İskit olan’’ diğer budunlarından olanların da bu oluşumda bulunmakla beraber, çoğunluğa ve hele bu yapılanmanın yönetim erkine hükmedecek(veya nüfuz edecek diyelim) etkinliğe ve siyasi güce, hiçbir zaman sahip olmadıkları gerçeğini değiştirmez.
İskit Kağanları’nın tamamının adları ‘’Türkçe’’dir ve Issık Kurganı’ndan çıkan runik yazılı metinler, bizlere(aslında bunu görmek isteyen herkese) göstermiştir ki; İskitlerin, Dilleri ‘’de’’ ‘’Türkçe’’dir.

Sakalar Doğuavrupa’ya gelirken Şimalî Kafkasya’da oturan Kimmerleri Kafkasya cenubuna ve Küçükasya’ya doğru kovalıyorlar. *

Bozkır kanunu…
Ömürlerini ‘’steril bir adada’’ geçiren Saksonların bunu anlayamamasını ve birbirleriyle savaşan/birbirlerini süren toplulukların, aslında birbirlerinden türeme olduklarına anlam verememesini ‘’bir yere kadar’’ anlayabilirim fakat bir bozkır kavmine mensup olanların, bu ‘’son derece basit’’ unsuru, tam da Sakson gibi yorumlamalarını kabullenemem!

Ne demiştim Ocak Sayımızda?

Türk; en çok Türk’le savaşmıştır, en büyük zararı Türk’e vermiştir ve en büyük zararı da Türk’ten görmüştür.

Bozkır yasası…

Yunan müellifi PROKOPİUS bu Kimmerleri muahhar Bulgarların ceddi gösteriyor; nasıl ki, ‘’İran-Hazar rivayeti’’ de Bulgarların ceddi olarak ‘’Kimâriler’’ den bahseder; fakat bunu teyit edecek başka bir delil yoktur. *

Aslında ‘’bence’’ vardır ama bunlara, bilinen(kabul edilen) anlamda ‘’kaynak’’, acaba denebilir mi?

Bulgaristan’daki Pan-Aryanistlerin bir tezine göre Bulgarlar; bölgedeki Cermenik oldukları düşünülen Trakların, İran’ın Kuzeyi’nden gelen ve kendilerini Bulgar diye çağıran ve Ari bir topluluk olan Bulgarlar’la karışmasından müteşekkildir.

Bir defa Trak Kültürü’ne baktığımızda, ortaya Nordik Folkloru’na başlangıç teşkil edecek bir şey bulmak ‘’biraz’’ zor ve hatta iş Trak Kültürü’ne kalırsa; Trakları, ‘’Ön-Türk’’ bir topluluk saymak dahi mümkün(belki de şart).
Kaldı ki; Trak(ve Trak önceli Gravet ve Borea) İşaretleyicisi I’nın Bulgaristan’daki yaygınlığı, yaşayanlarının çok büyük bir kütlesi Bulgaristan Türkü olan Doğu Trakya’daki kadar dahi değil.
Yani I(yani Traklar), birilerinin illâ ki ataları olacaksa; bunlar, Bulgarlar’dan ziyâde, Türkler olmalıdır zira Bulgarlar’daki ‘’birincil’’ işaretleyici, R1a’dır.

O halde Trakları, bir kalemde Proto-Cermen ilân edivermek, sanki ‘’biraz’’ çelebilik gibi zira her kültür, ancak kendisinin öncel(ler)inin devamıdır(devamı olabilir).

Kendilerini ‘’Bulgar’’ diye çağıran topluluk da, İran’ın Kuzeyi’nden gelen falan değil, Ukrayna Üzeri’nden önce Balkanlar’ı, sonra da Doğu Avrupa’yı istilâ eden ve Orta Avrupa’ya(Macaristan’a) kadar yürüyen ve Güneybatı Asya’dan gelen İskitlerdir(veya daha doğru bir tabirle; İskit Bünyesi’nde var olan, kendilerine Bulgar diyen, Kağanları Türkçe adlar taşıyan ve hatta kendilerine verdikleri ad-Bulgar- dahi Türkçe olan ve İskitlerin, Balkanlar’a yerleşen topluluğudur).
İran konusu da, İskitlerin, Kıta Avrupası tarafından ısrarla ve gayet zorlama bir şekilde İranî ilân edilmelerinden dolayı açılmıştır(diye düşünüyorum).

Yeri hazır gelmişken, bir konuya daha değinelim…

Cermen’e ‘’yamanmak’’ için can atan topluluklar, bulundukları yerlere, ‘’nedense’’ hep, İran’ın Kuzeyi’nden gelmiştir. İran’ın ‘’başka bir yerinden’’ gelen(geldiğini iddia eden) bir ulusa(Cermenik olmak isteyen bir ulusa) henüz rastlanmamıştır.

Sizce ‘’neden?’’

Çok basit… Aynı, düşünsel(ve hatta etnik) kökleri/dayanağı Kuzey(Mısır) ve Doğu(Etiyopya) Afrika’da olan Helen Devri gibi, bir mitten fazlası olmayan, Aryanlık.
Kuzey İran’da, tarihin bir devrinde yaşadıkları düşünülen, yurtları, Aryan Yurdu(İran) anlamına gelen ve Arap İstilâları neticesinde kökleri neredeyse kazınan(bugünün ve hatta dünün İranlıları, Aryan falan değil) Ariler’den olma isteği, bu tavırda belirleyicidir.

Yani bugünün Pan-Aryanizm’i, aslında ‘’mitolojiden’’ beslenen bir hareketten başka bir şey değildir zira bugün Hint-Avrupa Dili konuşanların bir teki dahi Aryan değildir çünkü dünyada Aryan yoktur(kalmamıştır).

Konuyu daha fazla dağıtmayalım ve işimize bakalım…

Zamanımızda Skitlerin menşei ve kültürleri meselesi ile uğraşan E. MİNNS, H. TRİEDLER ve LAUFER gibi, ben de bu kavmin hâkim tabakasının Türk olduğu kanaatındayım. Bunların hayat tarzı, kıyafet ve simaları, âdât ve ahlâkları hakkında HİPOKRATUS tarafından verilen malûmat Hunlar ve Göktürkler hakkında yazılanların aynidir. Akideleri, defin merasimleri ve âdâtları Altaylılarınkinin aynidir. Bunlar Türk ‘’dermeev’’ lerinde, yani keçeden mamul kubbeli çadırlarda (çoğunca bunların tekerleklilerinde) yaşamışlar. Bu nevi ‘’dermeev’’ leri Türklerden alarak benimsemiş olan bazı Ortaasya İranîlerinde (Afganistan’da Bedehşan Taciklerinde ve Nevruzî kavminde) bu evlerin aksamına ve şekillerine ait zengin ıstılahın İranca olmayıp kâmilen Türkçe olması bu evlerin Türk millî malı olduğunu gösterdiği gibi Araplar da bunları ancak ‘’qubba Turkiya’’, yani ‘’Türk çadırı’’ bilmişlerdir. Eski Skitlere tâbi olan Alan-As göçebeleri de, AMMİANUS MARCELLİNUS (XXX, 2)’ın dediğine göre, ne çadır, ne de alaçuk bilirler. Yalnız üstü ağaç kabuklariyle örtülmüş arabalarda yaşarlardı. Skitler Türk kavimleri gibi kımız içerler ve südü kurutarak ‘’kurut’’ yaparlardı; akideleri şamanî idi; yabancılara karşı müdafaası zahmetli ve iç niza’ların başlıca sebebi diye mal-mülk toplamaktan kaçınırlardı. Düşmanlarına karşı mertçe savaşan, dahilen feragat sahibi, samimî, sade insanlar olarak tanıdıkları Skitlerden Homeros ve diğer bazı eski Yunanlılar ‘’kımız içer, emlâksiz Skitler’’ diye idealize ederek bahsetmişlerdir (STRABON, VII, 3, s. 9). Bunun gibi İskender’in Türkistan seferine ait rivayetlerde de bu ülkede azla kanaat ederek amlâksiz yaşıyan ‘’Tercümân’’ (Terguman, yani Türküman) kavmi ile İskender arasında içtimaî hayat gayelerine dair münakaşalar cereyan ettiği VAHAB BN MÜNEBBİH ve TABERİ’nin nakillerinden öğrenilmektedir [124]. *

Bu pasajdaki kültürel bütün ögeleri(yaşam biçiminden tutun da, barınmaya değin) geçtim ve aynı Avrupalılar gibi, görmezden geldim(diyelim) lâkin ‘’kımız’’ üreten ve içen ve Türk Soylu olmayan bir topluluk var mı(olabilir mi)?

‘’Vatanı, bir çift kadın memesine satarım’’ diyebilecek kadar adını koyamadığım(koymak istemediğim) fikriyatta bir evlât yetiştirmiş dünün kızılı(aslında her devrin adamı) bir hazret, ne diyordu?

- Türk’ün yaptığı, sütten yoğurt.

Eh… Kendileri haksız sayılmaz fakat torununun torunu olabilecek yaştaki kızların ‘’öpülesi göbeklerine’’ dair bir makaleyi, Türkiye’nin en saygın(addedilen) gazetelerinden birisindeki kendi köşesinde kaleme alan bu zât-ı muhteremin fosil beyninde, işin belli ki sadece bu kısmı kalmış.
Ne diyelim… Bu tip ‘’arkadaşlar’’ için, bu kadarı dahi, çok ama çok büyük bir başarı(olsa gerek)!

Devam edelim...

Bizanslı Zemarkos, imparatoruna, Türk Hakanı'nın Orhon alfabesiyle yazılı mektubunu sunarken şöyle der: "Bugün Türk adını verdiğimiz millete eskiden İskit denirdi. Bu mektup da İskit harfleri ile yazılmıştır." **

Bu argümana söyleyecek bir şeyimiz yok.



Amazonlar ise İskit soyundan kadın savaşçılar idi. ***

Aman Yunanlılar duymasın!
Ya da aksine; duysunlar zira yetti artık kendilerinin tarih hırsızlığı!

Amazonlar, İskit Soyu'ndandı!

Doğuavrupa'daki Skitler idareleri altına aldıkları Aryanî kavimler muhitinde bir ince hâkim millet tabakasını teşkil etmişler ve ekserisi yerleşik olan bu milletler arasında yavaşça milliyetlerini kaybetmişlerdir STRABON ( VII, 3, s 8 ). Bunların M. ö. 7 nci asırda yaşıyan ideal rahipleri Abaris (Avarlı) zamanındaki neşeli, sâde ve samimî olan ahlâklarının artık bozulmuş, değişmiş olduğunu zikretmiştir. Bunları kendi çokluklarında eriten başlıca kavim sıfatiyle zamanımızın bir çok müellifleri İranlı Alanları anarlar. Fakat bir kısmı Kuban-Azak taraflarında, diğer kısmı Amuderya havzasında (Horezmin garbinde) ve sair yerlerde yaşıyan Alanları daha AMMİANUS MARCELLİNUS (XXX, 2) dağınık ve perişan bir kavim olarak tavsif eder. Bunlar Türk kavimlerini eritecek vaziyette değildiler. Zaten Hunlar zamanında Türk devlet ve ordu işlerine karışarak Türk usullerini benimsemişler ve reislerine ''khakan'' lâkabını vermişlerdi. Bir çok yerde de bu Alan-As'lar ilerde de bahsedeceğimiz veçhile kendileri Türkleşmişlerdir. *

Evet... Osmanlı, Bizans'ın İçerisi'nde erimiştir önermesi ne derece mantıklıysa; İskitler, Alanların İçerisi'nde erimiştir iddiası da, ancak o kadar mâkuldür zira bugünkü Kafkasyonik Bazı Toplulukların(Abhazlar başta olmak üzere) ''ataları'' sayabileceğimiz ve döneme göre(aslında hâlen) ''dağınık'' Alanların; Asya'dan gelip, Yukarı Kafkasya'dan, Orta Avrupa'ya kadar uzanan bölgeyi zapteden bir kavmi asimile edebileceğine inanması için, insanın gerçekten son derece ''saf'' olması gerekir.
Ancak dedim ya; saflığa olmasa da, saflara ''da'' saygım var.

Bence Avrupa Skitleri en çok Slav ve Grek unsuru arasında, Kırım yarımadasında ''Küçük Skit'' ismi ile yaşıyan ve bu adaya kendi ismini veren Tavrlar Cermen ve Grekler tarafından yudulmuştur. *

Kurgan Kültürü İşaretleyicisi R1a'nın, sadece İskit Soylu Türk, Macar, Bulgar gibi topluluklarda değil; Ukrayna başta olmak üzere, Slav Gruplar'da ''da'' birincil marker olması, bu tezi doğrular mâhiyettedir.

Lâkin... İskitler, hakimiyeti altına aldıkları toplulukların içerisinde erimiştir gibi bir önerme, ancak bir yere kadar kabul edilebilir zira bugün Türkiye, Azerbaycan, Macaristan ve Bulgaristan adlarıyla anılan ülkeler; bizzat İskit adlı anadan doğmadır.

Konuyu, dilerseniz şu şekilde açalım:

Ana İskit'in, çok sayıda oğlu olmuştur fakat bu oğulların ''bir kısmı'', Slav Kadın merakları nedeniyle, zührevî hastalıklardan can vermiştir. Hayatta kalanların çocukları annelerinin, onların çocukları anneannelerinin, torunları büyük anneannelerin, torunlarının çocukları büyük büyük anneannelerinin... kültürüne adepte olmuş ve benliklerini, zamanla unutmuştur.
Slav Âlemi'nde görülen R1a'nın, bu topluluk içerisindeki hikâyesi budur fakat bu ve bunların fazlası dahi, İskitlerin buharlaştıkları anlamına gelmez zira adlarını yukarıda zikretiğimiz ülkeler ''de'', Ana İskit'in Evlatları'dır.
Bulgar adlı evlât, Slav Âlemi'yle ilişkisinde korunmayı akıl ettiğine, iş işten ne yazık ki ve büyük ölçüde geçmiştir fakat Türk ve Macar adlı oğullar; Slavlar'la değil de, Asya'dan kopup gelen diğer barbarlarla karışmışlar ve yeni bir adla anılır olmuşlardır; hepsi bu.

...Fakat ayni Karadeniz Skitleri dilinde bir balık ismi olan Karım paluk kelimesi ve Azak Denizinin, ilk yarısı deniz demek olduğu PLİNİUS SECUNDUS tarafından izah edilen Temerinda şeklindeki ismi Türkçedir. Bu temer kelimesini K. ZEUSS Macarca tenger, yani tengiz (deniz) sözcüğüyle birleştirmiştir ki, Lir Türkçe bir kelime demektir. Bu Skitlerin kabile isimleri olan Targutae, Skolot ve Paralat kelimeleri de Türk, Çigil ve Barula isimlerinin T li cemi şekilleri, yani Türküt; Sikilüt ve Barulat demek olması pek mümkündür. Hakkında çok fikirler yazılan Skit kelimesi Çengizin ilk dayandığı kabilelerden ''Sakait'' kabilesinin ismi gibi Saka kelimesinin T li cem şekli olması hatıra geliyor...

Bu kadarı da fazla ama!
Saplantılarımdan ve/veya önyargılarımdan sıyrılmış ve sadece bilim insanı kimliğimle hareket eden bir araştırmacı olsam; İskitlerin vallahi, billahi, tallahi Ön-Türk bir topluluk olduklarını söyleyeceğim zira bir ulusun etnisitesine dair ''en elle tutulur'' veri, söz konusu ulusun dilidir.

...Türk destanlarında ''Tunga Alp Er'', İran destanlarında ''Afrasyab'' adı ile tanınan kahramanı, bu büyük Saka devletinin en şevketli devrini ve sukut çağını yaşatan büyük kahramanı olarak kabul ediyoruz. [128]. Bu destanın Türk rivayetlerinde Tunga Alp adı ile, Türk hükümdar sülâlelerinin büyük atası, onun akraba ve evlâdı, onun kültü anlatılmaktadır [129]. İran rivayetlerinde de, Afrasyab'ın, İranlılar ile olan maceraları, İran hükümdarı Keyhusrev (Medya hükümdarı Kiyaksares) tarafından yenildikten sonra, onun tarafından Tiyanşanda Koçkarbaşı ve Kimekler ülkesi, yani Altaylara kadar takip edilmesi, nihayet Azerbaycan'da Keyhusrevin eline geçerek öldürülmesi ve kendisinden sonra oğullarının devri anlatılmaktadır [130].
Sakalar hâkimiyetinin bu altın devrinin, büyük Saka fâtihinin Medya hükümdarı Kiyaksares tarafından M. ö. 625 te yenilerek ele geçirilip öldürülmesi neticesinde sona erdiği hakkında, Asurî kitabe ve Yunan kaynaklarında verilen mâlumat [131] ile Çinlilerin M. ö. 623 te Su, yani Saka devletinin 12 kırallığını zapt ve işgal eylediklerine dair Çin kaydı [132], Türkistan tarihine dair ilk müsbet tarihî mâlumat olarak kabul edilmelidir. Bu Çin kaydı hakkında, çiniyatçı DE GROOT da, ''Türkistan'a ait, vesikaya müstenid itimada şayan ilk tahaber'' demiştir [133].
M. ö. 530 da İran Akhemen padişahı Kirus ve 485 de Büyük Dârius Türkistan'a sefer icra ettiklerinde, Sakaların hükümdarlığı devam etmekte idi; burada, Afrasyab (Tunga Alp) ın oğullarının hükümdarlığına dair İran rivayetleri tarihî kayıtlara uymaktadır [134]. *

Konunun bu kısmına, ocak sayımızda, bir farklı kaynaktan örneklemeye giderek zaten değinmiştim fakat hoş görünüze sığınarak, konunun üzerinden bir kez daha geçmek istedim.

Sözün özü: Vikipedya'ya ve hayatları Türkofobi üzerine kurulu Avrupalı Yobazların yanlı ve dahi önyargılı sözde araştırmalarının ürünü zırvalara değil; bu işe ömrünü vermiş TOGAN gibi Türkologlara ve bilim insanı kimliğine saygısından dolayı, saplantılarından sıyrılmış değerli araştırmacıların(Geza Nagy gibi) fikirlerine kulak vermeli ve ancak bu türden kişiler patentli iddiaları kaale almalı.

İskitler, Ön-Türk'tür! Nokta.

Eğer ölmezsem ve şubat sayısındakine benzer ''özel'' bir durumu yaşamazsam, gelecek ay da birlikte olmak üzere...

*Kaynaklar:*

* Zeki Velidi TOGAN, Umumî Türk Tarihi'ne Giriş, Cilt. I, sf. 33, 34, 35, 36
** Edounard Chavannes, Documents sur les Tou-kiue Occidentaux, Paris, sf. 235, 240, 237, 238
*** Guy Cadogan Rothery, The Amazons in Antiquity, London, 1910, sf. 9
İlk Görsel: İskit Savaşçıları.
İkinci Görsel: İskit Kostümlü bir Amazon.

----------

